# What color slacks and shoes can I wear with my Harris Tweed Blazer?



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to pick up a secondhand Alexandre of England Harris Tweed Blazer recently. The Blazer is predominately gray, and speckled with blue, oatmeal and dark brown tones. A fine coat, really. The rub is the black buttons. I'm curious what color slacks and shoes are suitable. I'm confident my white bucks are in order. But what about brown shoes or boots with the black buttons? Navy blue, khaki, salmon slacks? I've always liked mixing it up a little, but what's traditional in this case?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

JWB said:


> I was fortunate enough to pick up a secondhand Alexandre of England Harris Tweed Blazer recently. The Blazer is predominately gray, and speckled with blue, oatmeal and dark brown tones. A fine coat, really. The rub is the black buttons. I'm curious what color slacks and shoes are suitable. I'm confident my white bucks are in order. But what about brown shoes or boots with the black buttons? Navy blue, khaki, salmon slacks? I've always liked mixing it up a little, but what's traditional in this case?


I'd probably elect to replace the buttons with brown ones, most likely leather. In a perfect world I would want to coordinate my footwear with buttons, but in reality, wouldn't worry about it too much.

I wouldn't care for Harris with white bucks. It's a mixed metaphore. I wear mainly brown of oxblood footwear, but there's no reason not to wear black, if you prefer it and are wearing grey, or other complimentary slacks.

"Navy blue, khaki, salmon slacks?" Sure, if one wear salmon slacks. But also tan and just about any grey. I've got a pair of black corduroy I wear with my grey Harris, and while I don't normally care for black sport slacks, I feel differently about corduroy.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Pants can be chosen from the spectrum running from light tan to brown, which ones depend on your jacket. As Flandarian points out grey the shade should offer contrast to the jacket, eg. if the jacket is dark the pants should be light. Cords on the spectrum running from red to rust, again the shade depends on your jacket. If the cut and cloth of the jacket allows for elegance, white flannels, if you can find them. Agree-no white shoes. The shoes are summer, the tweed is fall-winter.


Here is a masterful example of how to wear a grey jacket, complete with hat and vest;


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

It's not trad, and they're technically not slacks, but I wore my similar Harris Tweed with blue jeans today. More often, it's khaki or navy chinos. Not sure about salmon slacks (I'll assume you mean what some on this forum refer to as "Reds"), but I saw some forest green cords the other day, and I would wear those with tweed in a heartbeat. Olive would work too, but I'm not sure about kelly green. I'll also second the advice about reddish cords. I'll admit it, I don't own any bright cords, but I'd like to. Curse this student budget!

As for shoes, white bucks would be an unconventional choice. I'd wear brown or cordovan-colored shoes, black buttons be damned. I wore Bean Rubber Mocs today, since it was so wet out.

Either way, wear it in good health.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

Flanderian, I like the button replacement election; it was an initial consideration. I hesitate, however, not wanting to undermine the integrity of the original. I'd want to get my hands on brown Harris buttons, but that may be a little more difficult living in Texas. I see your point with the metaphor mixing. I've got a beat up pair of English bench-made dirty Polo bucks that I'll revive for the Blazer. Also, I'm with you on the black slacks. Not particularly my style, but corduroys, which I love, are a different breed altogether.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

arkirshner, Thanks for the input. I have a pair of gray cords which may do the trick, and I'm intrigued by this red to rust suggestion. Something to look out for. The white flannel is a nice touch. I've never seen one, but will do some hunting. Perfect for the season, and a winning piece with the Blazer. Think I need to buckle down and finally grab some brown chinos.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

YR, I applaud bringing the blue denim out with the Blazer. I imagine doing this, being quite fond of 501s. Luckily, I just picked up a couple new pairs, one of which is gray, and may just make a solid complement to the coat. Green's my favorite color, and for the life of me I cannot tell you why I don't own a pair of pants in some hue at present. Bean Rubber Mocs -- now you're speaking my language. I grew up shoveling my driveway in duck boots. Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

JWB said:


> YR, I applaud bringing the blue denim out with the Blazer. I imagine doing this, being quite fond of 501s. Luckily, I just picked up a couple new pairs, one of which is gray, and may just make a solid complement to the coat. Green's my favorite color, and for the life of me I cannot tell you why I don't own a pair of pants in some hue at present. Bean Rubber Mocs -- now you're speaking my language. I grew up shoveling my driveway in duck boots. Thanks and happy holidays.


Glad to have helped. In reference to brown chinos, I might suggest brown wool slacks instead. That's mostly because I own a pair, and I may just wear them with my tweed next time it comes up in the rotation. Also, I can't say I've seen brown chinos much, if at all, but YMMV.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

Just as a short addendum, the more I think about it, the more I'm inclined to keep the black buttons. A few years back I ended up buying a used 1975 Gitane Tour de France bike frame and building up a modest road bike. I could've kept it utterly stealth with a black saddle, but was really taken with a rich brown made by Brooks, which brown I've seen referred to as "antique." The setup is rather nice. I think in a situation like this, where the slightly aberrant element is done right, it can come off quite well. It makes me think rolling out the Irish Setters with this Blazer is not only seasonal but advisable. A little more patina and we'll be in business for next Fall and Winter.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

YR, good to know. Haven't owned a pair since high school. Any good recs? Have wanted a pair of Filsons for some time but that price tag can be intimidating.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

JWB said:


> I was fortunate enough to pick up a secondhand Alexandre of England Harris Tweed Blazer recently. The Blazer is predominately gray, and speckled with blue, oatmeal and dark brown tones. A fine coat, really. The rub is the black buttons. I'm curious what color slacks and shoes are suitable. I'm confident my white bucks are in order. But what about brown shoes or boots with the black buttons? Navy blue, khaki, salmon slacks? I've always liked mixing it up a little, but what's traditional in this case?


 Sorry, but in what way is this a "Blazer". It is a sport coat. There is a difference, you know.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

rsmeyer said:


> Sorry, but in what way is this a "Blazer". It is a sport coat. There is a difference, you know.


Yes, but the OP is new, we know what he meant, cut him some slack.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

RSM, thanks for the revision. After more closely looking, this is a huge distinction. Also, thanks to other viewers/correspondents for their patience. As much as this great find is blazing, I realize nomenclature is important and has its place.



rsmeyer said:


> Sorry, but in what way is this a "Blazer". It is a sport coat. There is a difference, you know.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

JWB said:


> I hesitate, however, not wanting to undermine the integrity of the original. I'd want to get my hands on brown Harris buttons, but that may be a little more difficult living in Texas.


One other minor note: Harris tweed is just the fabric; there's not really such a thing as "Harris buttons." Whoever actually made the jacket - in this case, Alexandre of London, apparently - put the buttons on it. Unless that's is a particularly iconic tailor shop (which it may or may not be, for all I know: the relative position of London tailors isn't my field), I don't think there's much in the way of "integrity" attached to the buttons. I wouldn't have much hesitation about changing them if it were my sport coat. Then again, if it were mine, I probably wouldn't bother, as I'm not big on sweating details that small, though obviously others are.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

Starch, thanks for weighing in. Is there not a full-process manufacturer of Harris Tweed Jackets? I was under the impression that https://www.harristweedscotland.com/ was such. The coats from their classic collection are black buttons on the grays, from what I can tell. I tend to agree with opting against the mod, but more in keeping with the spirit of the tradition.



Starch said:


> One other minor note: Harris tweed is just the fabric; there's not really such a thing as "Harris buttons." Whoever actually made the jacket - in this case, Alexandre of London, apparently - put the buttons on it. Unless that's is a particularly iconic tailor shop (which it may or may not be, for all I know: the relative position of London tailors isn't my field), I don't think there's much in the way of "integrity" attached to the buttons. I wouldn't have much hesitation about changing them if it were my sport coat. Then again, if it were mine, I probably wouldn't bother, as I'm not big on sweating details that small, though obviously others are.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

JWB said:


> Is there not a full-process manufacturer of Harris Tweed Jackets? I was under the impression that https://www.harristweedscotland.com/ was such.


Well, that opens up a different subject, and a bit of a controversial one. There is a company which more or less attempted to seize the entire "Harris Tweed" business, but that's a recent event, and one that hasn't entirely succeeded, I don't think.

If you put to one side that company's recent attempted coup, "Harris Tweed" refers to tweed fabrics woven in the Outer Hebrides and meeting certain standards as to wool, dying, etc. It's then made into garments (or whatever else you want to make with it) by others.


----------



## JWB (Dec 27, 2011)

Starch -- many thanks for the feedback.



Starch said:


> Well, that opens up a different subject, and a bit of a controversial one. There is a company which more or less attempted to seize the entire "Harris Tweed" business, but that's a recent event, and one that hasn't entirely succeeded, I don't think.
> 
> If you put to one side that company's recent attempted coup, "Harris Tweed" refers to tweed fabrics woven in the Outer Hebrides and meeting certain standards as to wool, dying, etc. It's then made into garments (or whatever else you want to make with it) by others.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Starch said:


> Well, that opens up a different subject, and a bit of a controversial one. There is a company which more or less attempted to seize the entire "Harris Tweed" business, but that's a recent event, and one that hasn't entirely succeeded, I don't think.
> 
> If you put to one side that company's recent attempted coup, "Harris Tweed" refers to tweed fabrics woven in the Outer Hebrides and meeting certain standards as to wool, dying, etc. It's then made into garments (or whatever else you want to make with it) by others.


A previous thread on the Evil Haggis -

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?90322-A-Doom-Foretold-Harris-Tweed


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'll admit it, I don't own any bright cords, but I'd like to. Curse this student budget!


Vineyard Vines often have bright color cords, and can sometimes be found in the off-price chains like TJ Maxx/Marshall's.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

JWB said:


> I was fortunate enough to pick up a secondhand Alexandre of England Harris Tweed Blazer recently. The Blazer is predominately gray, and speckled with blue, oatmeal and dark brown tones. A fine coat, really. The rub is the black buttons. I'm curious what color slacks and shoes are suitable. I'm confident my white bucks are in order. But what about brown shoes or boots with the black buttons? Navy blue, khaki, salmon slacks? I've always liked mixing it up a little, but what's traditional in this case?


The reason for the black buttons is that grey is commonly, usually, and acceptably paired with black shoes and often gloves. Thereby, the buttons may guide your selection to match accessories with the jacket. There is some reluctance by some it would seem to embrace and feel the power of the darkside. But a pair of black shoes with brogueing, wings, heel caps (I know there is a word for this but I haven't thought of it), and even a partial saddle would be very appropriate, as would a plain black hunting boot, slip on Wellington or similar. Trousers, socks, shirt, necktie, vest or sweater, and pocket square, cover, topcoat may all be arranged to complement the other colors of the jacket. This is the fun side of attire.
Enjoy.
rudy


----------

